# combining two of my hobbies



## Colten Edwards (Sep 16, 2018)

Here I'm combining two of my hobbies. I 3d printed a bunch of BXA tool holders which screw to the wall. Also a couple of key holders. If you look closely, you'll also see a 3d printed indicator holder which attaches the the tool post. Currently on the delta printer there are 3 morse taper 2 and 3 morse taper 3 holders being printed with 95% infill. basically solid PLA at this level of infill. 17 hours to print the 6 holders.


----------

